
Generate the barebones skeleton of a MC plugin given a groupId and artifactId - valkyrienyanko
https://github.com/Valks-Minecraft-Plugins/Skeleton-Generator-JS
======
valkyrienyanko
I found it took way too long to setup a new Minecraft plugin project, so I
created this to do it for me. All you have to do is specify the groupId,
artifactId, description and discord invite link through a website. If you do
not specify certain values, then the defaults will be loaded from the config.

